

The East-Coast Blizzard from Space - danhak
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=41979&src=eorss-nh

======
ANH
I work with the folks who calibrate the data from the instrument (MODIS) that
acquired that image. They do good work!

------
geofffox
I am a meteorologist. This GOES-14 visible image loop is amazing (aka even
better).
[http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/projects/svr_vis/eastcoast_s...](http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/projects/svr_vis/eastcoast_snowstorm/ch1loop.asp)

~~~
vito
It's Santa! <http://i.imgur.com/5cnxD.png>

